# Silver Wheaton (SLW-T, SLW)



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> *The payout to Silver Wheaton shareholders will fall to seven cents per share in the fourth quarter from 10 cents per share paid in the third quarter.*
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2012/11/05/silver-wheaton-cuts-dividend-as-profit-falls/




SLW home: http://www.silverwheaton.com/

SLW-T stock quote

Canadian Insider latest filings for SLW

3 year historic comparison chart with SLV - iShares Silver Trust


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

New deal with Vale after hours today. The past three trading days indicated that something was up.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, SLW down 7.2% today... What is your opinion, is it worth buying?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

My ears perk up after this sort of drop. Bought BCE after Verizon scare - up big since. Bought POT after cartel breakup - up big since. Bought BTE after they bought Aurora - up nicely since.

SLW? Will do some homework on this. On the surface, doesn't seem like any particular "news"...


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ you seem to have the magic touch, when you're ready to pull the trigger let me know!


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I was eyeing this at Christmas around $21-22. It has a long way to drop until then, and I think silver prices were actually a couple dollars higher.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> My ears perk up after this sort of drop. Bought BCE after Verizon scare - up big since. Bought POT after cartel breakup - up big since. Bought BTE after they bought Aurora - up nicely since.
> 
> SLW? Will do some homework on this. On the surface, doesn't seem like any particular "news"...


Had same buys on pullbacks: BCE, RCI.B, POT, BTE... I hold very small position of SLW....thinking to add or not ....


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

gibor said:


> Had same buys on pullbacks: BCE, RCI.B, POT, BTE... I hold very small position of SLW....thinking to add or not ....


Silver overall and the stock's relating too it have had a pretty rough time as of late.. hopefully this year will see somewhat of a turn around..


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

So when should we be buying this puppy? I have ZERO PM's in my portfolio....looking at this one for about 4 months now, I just can't decide.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

favelle75 said:


> So when should we be buying this puppy? I have ZERO PM's in my portfolio....looking at this one for about 4 months now, I just can't decide.


Check out Sandstorm Gold. T.SLL 
Started by the management team that built Silver Wheaton. 
At least keep an eye on it, they add a dividend at some point.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

favelle75 said:


> So when should we be buying this puppy? I have ZERO PM's in my portfolio....looking at this one for about 4 months now, I just can't decide.


I'm buying in small trenches as my PM allocation also very small, only G and some exposure via XMA


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

I wouldn't be touching anything in the gold/silver space until this downward trend is finished but there will be great opportunities to buy soon I suspect.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

read a great tweet yesterday re mining juniors:

Mickey Fulp ‏@mercenarygeo Mar 27
No doubt the bottom is in as junior “miners” bomb into the bud biz: http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/content/en/mineweb-editors?oid=234131&sn=Detail … http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvyXHnwdc4E … #marijuana @JrMining


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

gibor said:


> I'm buying in small trenches as my PM allocation also very small, only G and some exposure via XMA


My problem with buying in small amounts, even with Questrade's low broker fee ($5), anything under 1000 shares increases your buy-in unnecessarily.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

We have a big CRA problem with Silver Wheaton and I have posted it in the forum taxation section if you would like to review or comment on it there. This is also a problem for all Canadian streaming companies.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

This CRA thing is now opening Silver Wheaton up to class action law suits in the US.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/morgan-morgan-announces-class-action-162355607.html

I wonder if this CRA stuff will also effect companies even in other industries like oil and gas or whatever aside from the streaming companies on foreign income.


----------

